# Ibanez Roadstar II



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I've been intrigued by these since passing up a sweet deal back in high school. Does $410 seem a little high?? 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Hard to see what kind of shape its in from the few pics. Can't get a whole lot for $400 now though. I know that.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks dusty as hell... I don't know about everyone else, but when I sell something I give it a little tidy first.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Haha its funny you mention that, i always get mine all nicely cleaned and setup etc only to have most of the people who buy never even give the guitar a strum. Just open up the case and look inside. I feel sometimes i overthink what needs to go into a sale lol.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

That’s extremely close to my First guitar. Mine was dark blue and had humbuckers though.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I think the other one he's selling for $400 is a better deal! Haha..

$400 gets you a used Squier these days... I'd say $400 is pretty fair for what it is.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

RBlakeney said:


> That’s extremely close to my First guitar. Mine was dark blue and had humbuckers though.


The singles would be out of this real quick for some hot H/B's.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I can't comment on the price, but I've watched Lorne Lofsky from a few feet away on many gigs using his. He uses Cool Rails in his. Nice guy to chat with between sets.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I own one of those but white (though it's kind of gone pearl over the years). It's one of those guitars you can throw down the stairs and it will probably still be in tune on its last bounce.

They've been selling for exactly that price around my area too. Can't say I'd buy it for $400 though unless it was extremely clean - this one ain't.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

That's a RS200 series with the simpler tremolo and no string lock. The price could be negotiated, but these days that's pretty much rock bottom for anything decent. 
I liked the RS440, got one new in 1986 for about $340 (the HSS version of the Marty McFly guitar). These seem to be going up in value these days. (Like every thing else...)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I had my RS440 up here for $375 and basically got tire kickers. I played the guitar again and took down the ad. Amazing guitar!

This cheaper model seems a bit high in comparison to what I was askng.
TG


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

traynor_garnet said:


> ...I played the guitar again and took down the ad. Amazing guitar!...


That's exactly what happened to me. It was hanging on the wall for years and then I took it down to clean it. Crazy thing, only the B string was out of tune after all that time - amazing Japanese engineering. Played it after the clean - beautiful stuff, a great guitar (for chugging too).


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I picked up a RSII 420 with an original Edge for $100 a few years back. Beginning to think I got a bargain.

Then I added a Proline neck, and it's wonderful, except for the pickups.


----------



## kyuquot (Mar 14, 2011)

I gotta agree with these sentiments. I bought the bass version in 1988 because I couldn't afford the Gibson Victory I thought I wanted. I recorded and toured , and generally beat the hell out of that bass (including throwing it at the drummer on occasion) and even though I have many "better" guitars it still comes off the wall and onto just about every demo that comes out of my studio. Great build quality and shockingly decent stock electronics.


----------



## McGill (Aug 23, 2020)

butterknucket said:


> I can't comment on the price, but I've watched Lorne Lofsky from a few feet away on many gigs using his. He uses Cool Rails in his. Nice guy to chat with between sets.


These are super guitars IMO.
I've had a 1983 Steve Lukather signature Roadstar II for years.








Wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

McGill said:


> These are super guitars IMO.
> I've had a 1983 Steve Lukather signature Roadstar II for years.
> View attachment 368243
> 
> Wouldn't trade it for anything.


They definitely have a following.


----------



## mcfournier (7 mo ago)

Hey everyone, I'm new to Guitars Canada - I never knew this forum existed and glad to be a part of it.

While I can't see the pic of the guitar the price seems fair considering the craftsmanship that goes into Ibanez guitars. 

I have an '85 Roadstar II purchased new (my first guitar) while I was in high school and it still holds up. For it's 35th birthday I took it in to be set up and it plays like new and holds up against my Fenders and LP. 

In fact, for years it was my only guitar not because I didn't want another one but because nothing compared to it's neck and pickup configuration (HSS). For the dollar it's a steal and I only wish Ibanez would reissue them. 

If you can get your hands on these gems do it and for the price you can always upgrade to your desired specs to have the ultimate guitar.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I vaguely remember this one I had for a little while. Got it for $100 worth of carpentry work I did for a friend.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BTW people, this is why I always _*SHOUT FROM THE ROOFTOPS!!!*_

If you’re posting an ad here, post a screen grab!!


----------

